# URL-Eingabe



## Guest (20. Jun 2007)

```
public class Test
{  
	public static void main(String[]args) throws IOException
	{
		MediaLocator ml=new MediaLocator("10.1.9.113");
		
		URL u=new URL("10.1.9.113");
		
		URLDataSource uds=new URLDataSource(u);
		uds.setLocator(ml);
		
		ContentDescriptor cd=new ContentDescriptor(null);
		cd.getContentType();
		System.out.println(cd);
	}
	
 }
```

Weiß jemand, warum er in der Zeile meckert, wo ich eine neue URL instanzieren will?? 
Also bei: URL u=new URL("10.1.9.113");


----------



## madboy (20. Jun 2007)

> Weiß jemand, warum er in der Zeile meckert, wo ich eine neue URL instanzieren will??


Wer ist "Er"? Compiler, Eclipse,...?
Was ist "meckern"? Fehler, Warnung, ...?
Wann wird "gemeckert"? Beim Ausführen, beim Kompilieren?


----------



## FelixR (20. Jun 2007)

Leider fehlen mir die libs um den Code zum laufen zu bringen.

schon mal einen try-catch Block um die Stelle gepackt?


----------



## The_S (20. Jun 2007)

madboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Weiß jemand, warum er in der Zeile meckert, wo ich eine neue URL instanzieren will??
> 
> 
> Wer ist "Er"? Compiler, Eclipse,...?
> ...


Was wird gemeckert?


----------



## Guest (20. Jun 2007)

Er meckert folgendes:

Exception in thread "main" java.net.MalformedURLException: no protocol: 10.1.9.113
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Test.main(Test.java:18)


Beim ausführen natürlich...wann sonst? Und mit er ist Eclipse gemeint...


----------



## madboy (20. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er meckert folgendes:
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.net.MalformedURLException: no protocol: 10.1.9.113
> at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
> ...


Dann musst wohl ein Protokoll angeben. Z.B.: "http://10.1.9.113"



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim ausführen natürlich...wann sonst? Und mit er ist Eclipse gemeint...


Na, woher sollen wir das wissen? Eclipse meckert z.B. schon vor dem Ausführen, wenn du 
	
	
	
	





```
int i = "bla";
```
 schreibst.


----------



## Guest (20. Jun 2007)

Merci Beaucoup....das man den Protokolltyp vor der IP angeben muss scheint des Fehlers Ursache gewesen zu sein!
Jetzt läufts zumindest...


----------

